# 1ère utilisation macbook pro : décharge complète ?



## fanrav (15 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, je me suis décidé à acheter un macbook pro 13' neuf.
Concernant la batterie, voici ce que conseille apple :
au déballage, charger complètement le macbook pro,
effectuer une décharge complète de la batterie jusqu'à sa mise en veille automatique,
effectuer une charge complète.
Selon apple, il faut effectuer cette opération 1 fois par mois.
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## ced68 (15 Septembre 2011)

Qu'il faut faire ce qu'Apple te conseille!


----------



## steven1205 (15 Septembre 2011)

Moi je viens d'acheter un nouveau MacBook Pro et pourtant je n'ai pas fait le calibrage ! je trouve qu'il ne sert a rien en fin de compte... Je suis a 101% de vie de batterie !


----------



## Nyrvan (15 Septembre 2011)

Le calibrage de ta batterie sert à ce que le système gère au mieux celle-ci. Donc si tu veux faire en sorte de maximiser la longévité de ta batterie, suivre les conseils d'Apple est important.


----------



## steven1205 (15 Septembre 2011)

Toutes les personnes que je connais ou presque qui on un MacBook/Pro ne se prennent pas la tete avec ce calibrage et leur batterie s'en porte très bien !


----------



## TomLopez (15 Septembre 2011)

Avec les batteries Lithium Polymère, la contrainte la plus importante à respecter est de ne jamais descendre en dessous de 10/15% de la capacité de la batterie...


----------



## steven1205 (15 Septembre 2011)

c'est noté


----------



## Nyrvan (15 Septembre 2011)

Partant du principe qu'Apple doit savoir ce qu'il fait avec les ordinateurs qu'il construit, je doute que les conseils qu'Apple donnent soit dans le but de tuer ta machine. Quoi que si on regarde les nombreuses théories du complot...

Bref, les batteries, c'est un peu comme la médecine ou l'économie, tout le monde à son avis dessus mais au final, ne serait-ce pas mieux d'écouter les professionnels ? En omettant l'économie, bien évidemment, vu ce que cela donne à l'heure actuelle


----------



## subsole (15 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, 
Étalonner ou non, telle est la question  ===== >http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1490?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------



## fanrav (15 Septembre 2011)

Le problème c'est que, même au sein d'Apple, les versions sont différentes.
Parfois il est dit que la première décharge et recharge complète (calibrage) est promordiale.
Parfois celà n'est plus nécessaire sur les derniers macbook pro 13'.
De plus sur ce forum, il semble être dit que des décharges complètes endommagent irrémédiablement la batterie.
Que faire ?


----------



## steven1205 (15 Septembre 2011)

Il est dit chez Apple que le calibrage n'est plus nécessaire !
Ne vous prenez pas la tête


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Septembre 2011)

steven1205 a dit:


> Il est dit chez Apple que le calibrage n'est plus nécessaire !
> Ne vous prenez pas la tête


 
Exactement.

*Ordinateurs portables équipés de batteries intégrées*


> Les batteries des ordinateurs portables Apple actuels sont pré-étalonnées ; il n&#8217;est donc pas nécessaire de suivre la procédure d&#8217;étalonnage décrite dans cet article avec ces batteries. Les ordinateurs suivants sont dotés de batteries qui doivent être remplacées uniquement par un Centre de Services Agréé Apple :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le sujet a été traité techniquement ici : http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-con...anger-mais-sy-perd-666172-11.html#post8574632


----------

